# Good News About the Blues: Scientists Discover Gene Therapy



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIGood News About the Blues: Scientists Discover Gene Therapy for Depression http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/200612...pyfordepression


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

My depression, which ran for years, was of an economic sort. I was a cook and, as such, could never earn enough money to properly provide for my wife and newborn without leaving them for long periods to work in the bush. That basic problem affected every facet of my exisance, at that time.Funny, but when I was able to secure more interesting and better paying employment, the depression--which had led to family breakup, alcoholic behaviours, and similar types of social/family problems--disappeared.Treating myself with meds might have helped the symptoms but would not have affected the basic problem. Treating myself with more educatioon did. I don't suppose there is gene therapy for that.







Mark


----------

